
How Apple can win back the Chinese smartphone market - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/apple-win-chinese-smartphone-market
======
chphipps
Personally, I think Apple will have huge success in terms of iPhone 8 sales
over in China. Despite the fact that 8 is a lucky number, which is obviously a
contributing factor, I also believe that Apple will win back the hearts of the
Chinese market with the 8 after all the mishaps and screw-ups from other
smartphone companies throughout 2016.

Whilst both Oppo and Samsung (The leading tech companies in China) received
significant numbers of reports of 'exploding phones' \- Apple received
significantly less of these reports.

I believe that now that the Chinese market has experienced what both Oppo and
Samsung (who have both been industry leaders in the China market) have to
offer, they will swiftly make their way back onto Apple's devices for the
iPhone 8.

